# rear seat delete, who has done it?



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

bar, or seat, post pics up!!!!!!















just wanted to see where people were at before i posted the "complete" dyi







dyi


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: rear seat delete, who has done it? (stjacket)*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: rear seat delete, who has done it? (cdougyfresh)*


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: rear seat delete, who has done it? (l88m22vette)*

^^ 
I like your style! 
bench but no backs and a cargo net! 
the bench weighs nothin anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: rear seat delete, who has done it? (l88m22vette)*

I'm going to build a cover eventually and put a carputer in; my rebate will either go to that or an AEB. Lets see which one is more realistic


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: rear seat delete, who has done it? (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_
bench but no backs and a cargo net! 


You dont think a seat bottom and no back looks a little out of place? A layer of fleece and fiberglass that is painted or covered in carpet would be a much cleaner install and the added weight isnt much to cry about


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

I dont even think there would be a weight difference really.I would find something like a brushed aluminum tube to put over the bolt and threading.........that is if its available to get that factory look.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Product)*

oh it definitely looks out of place to have the bench and no seat - but I just did that as a temporary solution until I get my custom sub / amp box built that will be going there. 
I took the backs out and to measure the space I had to work with and did not want to re bolt them in.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

Thats also why mine are out - the backs are a pain in the ass to deal with, so I just left them out. One negative is a small increase in noise, but its background roar, rather then loud bangs and booms and stuff. I plan to Dynamax the spare wheel well soon.


----------



## skersey (Apr 13, 2003)

I had my first casualty due to the seat delete. I don't have a net yet, and that mixed with a beer run and some nifty driving meant some Sam Adams met an unfortunate demise. Next purchase, here I come.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (skersey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skersey* »_I had my first casualty due to the seat delete. I don't have a net yet, and that mixed with a beer run and some nifty driving meant some Sam Adams met an unfortunate demise. Next purchase, here I come.

Just FYI the nets off A4s and some others will fit... just go on ebay there are a million out there for $20-30


----------



## OuttieTT (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

Below is my design and execution. All stereo componets replaced single din DVD in dash, Blaupunkt 6 channel, kenwood carbon flat sub, all componets selected carry "aluminum circle" design concept, no wires visible, perforated suade trim (hard to find a color that matched the grey interior well) Factory audi trim rings from convertable roll bar (long lead time from germany) lathe turned and brushed aluminum tube crossbar. All fabrication and installation completed by me. Hope you like it!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks outstanding, especially the bar.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (OuttieTT)*

looks good 
and the bar is the tits


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

Now *that* is nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (OuttieTT)*

Looks great OuttieTT! So much better than the shower-curtain-rod trash that is loved by the diode gang.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (HernTT)*

herntt stop making two crowds. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (HernTT)*

Hern, post up some pics of your car. You always have something to say about everyone elses cars but no one has ever seen or heard anything about yours. starting to doubt you own a TT.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (turbott920)*

hern owns a white 07 corvette, that says g*y all over it,














and lives in the south http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , oh he also sells snake oil, the kind him and his male partner use to help lube there intake:thumbdown: http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif















act now, he is selling muffler barings at halve off and a mustach ride if you buy It now!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif oh, he would love to show his riced out TT that he sold for a white trash G*y mobile, but sadly the old guy can't, poor him, somebody please dyno his **** for once and for all








hernet, if you are not who we all think you are, all aplogies, but your still an a$$


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_hern owns a white 07 corvette, that says g*y all over it,














and lives in the south http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , oh he also sells snake oil, the kind him and his male partner use to help lube there intake:thumbdown: http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif














act now, he is selling muffler barings at halve off and a mustach ride if you buy It now!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif oh, he would love to show his riced out TT that he sold for a white trash G*y mobile, but sadly the old guy can't, poor him, somebody please dyno his **** for once and for all








hernet, if you are not who we all think you are, all aplogies, but your still an a$$









Dude, grow up.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_
Dude, grow up.

bauch, you just dont understand how many countless threads herntt has been bashing ppl....i mean look at his sig, he looks for things like that to start talking trash


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

Done.


----------

